# injector needle



## wwolf771177 (Jul 19, 2007)

well heres a issue i have with this injector the little needle in one of the injectors is not there. i hooked it up to the battery and the injector clicks. then checked all of them through the battery and they all clicked. the only thing that is bothering me is that one is missing the needle...take a lookat the pic, what do you guys suggest? is it still functional or should i replace it
the pic is a little blurry but if you look carefully you can see what im talking about


----------

